# Injection of the CMC Joint with Fluoroscopic Guidance



## NESmith (Jan 4, 2011)

If a provider wanted to do an injection in the CMC joint with fluoroscopic guidance, would it not be correct to bill this as CPT code 20600 & CPT code 77002? Thanks for your help.


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jan 4, 2011)

I would use the 20605 and 77002, I was taught the 20600 is for fingers/toes anything else is intermediate or large.   I am assuming you own the Fluoro machine.

My docs do it all the time,  they make sure they take picture of needle in joint and we save and scan for our records.


----------

